# Attention ALL Midwest RACERS



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Break out your Off Road Cars for a good cause!!!

Please read this and try to make arrangements to attend. 
Terry is still in critical but stable condition. He was the victim of a head on crash when someone fell a sleep at the wheel and crossed the line and hit him. 
His family will be affected by this for the rest of their lives. 
Please come out and support this great cause. 
Dan 


Pheasant Runn is having racing this weekend to support Terry McDowell and his family after Terry was involved in a terrible car accident over a week ago. Information about Terry can be found in the link below. Saturday is Electric Off Road racing and Sunday will be nitro off-road racing. Gates open 9am racing starts after drivers meeting at 11am. If possible all us local Michigan guys would love to see your support for this nice family. 

http://terrymcdowell.blogspot.com/ 

AMB scoring is used. Personal transponders welcomed. 

Track is located at 11001 Terrace, Holly, MI48422 

Terry McDowell – track owner 

Allen Horne – race director – 248-343-2678


----------

